
Ask HN: Thoughts on One Founder Company? - linkish_io
What do you think about investors who reject those startups who have just one founder? Are they correct in doing so? Given the founder has decade of experience in that field.
======
verdverm
Do they have experience building a company?

They aren't out right rejected, the bar is higher because there is only one of
you to do all the things. You have to show that you can hire and delegate and
make positive progress.

~~~
linkish_io
10 year experience in industry and 2 year experience in running a startup with
8 employees

------
stewfortier
I think it's a bad blanket rule.

Founder conflict is a major risk for an early-stage startup failing, so having
the wrong co-founder is more dangerous than going at something solo.

~~~
linkish_io
Exactly my thought. Why should the founder be forced to give 50% of equity to
someone for doing something he can do himself alone.

~~~
verdverm
Are you worried about dilution? Why does it need to be 50%?

~~~
linkish_io
Usually the idea goes 50-50 split between founders. Unless the guy with the
idea has an upper hand in terms of traction or mvp built.

------
verdverm
Is this yours?

[https://linkish.io/](https://linkish.io/)

Looks like yet another bookmark app

~~~
linkish_io
Yeah it is yet another bookmarking app but much more than that. I am not sure
if I am allowed to market the product by listing its features here but I can
connect with one-on-one and tell about it if you are interested. I am very new
here so don't know how HN works yet.

